# My Fair Lady props: Candle & Gramophone



## blaserk (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi! This is my first time posting on ControlBooth, although I read through the forums quite often. My high school is doing My Fair Lady and I am propsmaster. Unfortunately, we have basically no budget. Does anyone how the necessary phonograph/sound recording equipment could be made without spending too much on materials? Or bought for cheap? Or even a business I could inquire about borrowing one from? 

Also fire code prevents live flame on stage. Any ideas about how to achieve the flickering flame effect for the 'Hurricanes hardly...' bit?

Thank you so much! Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: My Fair Lady props: Candle & Gramophone*

I think when I was in that show (one of my two ill-fated ventures to the wrong side of the stage lights) I think they'd borrowed a sousaphone bell from the band and attached it to a built box for the phonograph. You might also inquire with any freelance props people in your area, or theaters that have done the show in the last 5 years. That's one of those props that you keep, so there may be a borrow-able one.

As for the flame, perhaps a bulb inside a translucent box/tube that could be plugged into a dimmer and controlled via light board to flicker, get brighter, go out, etc. You could even get fancy with a small silk flame. Use a computer fan under a small piece of white silk to make it flutter, and and orange and a blue MR-16 bulb shining on it. Similar to:


----------



## TheatrePros (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: My Fair Lady props: Candle & Gramophone*

We have pretty strict fire code and we were able to do the candle still. check with a local regional theatre, they should have a Victrolla or Gramaphone for you to borrow. You want a live flame vs faking it or cut that bit, god knows it is a long enough show as it is.


----------



## chausman (Jan 18, 2012)

TheatrePros said:


> We have pretty strict fire code and we were able to do the candle still. check with a local regional theatre, they should have a Victrolla or Gramaphone for you to borrow. You want a live flame vs faking it or cut that bit, god knows it is a long enough show as it is.


 
Be very careful. If your going to try and use real flame, make sure it is ok with you AHJ. See this thread for a good reason to avoid live flame. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/safety/26905-candle-stage-code.html

And this one for alternatives. 
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-effects/23218-stage-candles.html


----------



## spribil (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: My Fair Lady props: Candle & Gramophone*

In the old days we would use Christmas lights that flicker and some Gel under a few "logs" at times I wish we would go back to the old days and do things "small" again. Remember in the end it is theater. Let people use their imagination again, it all does not "have" to be "real."


----------



## Nelson (Jan 22, 2012)

We just did My Fair Lady last spring. For the recording, I just recorded the actors on my computer and burned it to a CD. Then someone played the CD backstage at the right time. We had an old record player on stage as a prop. By playing the CD on a boombox backstage instead of playing it over the house sound system, people actually thought the sound was coming from the record player. I don't see any reason to go to the extreme of trying to etch and play a real record, if that's what you were referring to. It probably could be done, but not without a budget, and I don't think it would be worth it anyway.

If you need a source for a record player, check your local resale shops! You might even be able to find some kind of old-looking, decorative chest and then put in some guts that kind of look like it could be an old record player.


----------

